
Ledger of Harms – Center for Humane Technology - rmbryan
https://ledger.humanetech.com/
======
KingFelix
Interesting, I was just thinking about this yesterday. I think making it cool
to leave your devices at home, locked away where Alexa and Google can't listen
or follow you would be a good thing to do. Increase in-person media, live
theater, bring back Salon style discussions, I attend all of these so maybe
idealist. Interesting stuff

------
rmbryan
A list of the negative impacts of social media and mobile tech that do not
show up on the balance sheets of companies, but on the balance sheet of
society.

